# My goats won't eat the grain



## fewtostart (Mar 4, 2013)

I am a little confused I am still working on the trust thing and putting a little weight on them I am hanging out but when they look to stressed I leave the grain there for them and try again another day but they don't seem to be eating the grain I don't understand please help me


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

How long have you had them?

If they are new to you, it may take a week or so for them to develop an interest in the grain. Goats HATE change and it takes them time to adjust.


----------



## fewtostart (Mar 4, 2013)

That makes since. Now I been putting it in bowls is that ok or should it be on their hay?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its best to put grain separate from hay....as long as they have quality hay they will be fine...hay is more important than feed...as they grow more and more comfortable with you and their new home they will sneak a look at he grain..always introduce new feed a small amount at a time..allow their rumen to adjust to the new stuff..be sure to put Loose mineral and Baking soda out free choice...Wasa crackers has won many of wild unfriendly beast on our farm lol..goats love them and they are good for them in moderation of course...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## fewtostart (Mar 4, 2013)

Baking soda how do I do that?


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

I do baking soda free choice in a dish that i have mounted in there barn


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep I have a hanging feeder..its black and just hooks on the fence I keep filled with Baking soda and one with loose minerals


----------



## fewtostart (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok so just plain ol baking soda wow I will give it a try


----------

